
More than 1k TSA employees have tested positive for coronavirus - devy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2020/07/09/more-than-1000-tsa-employees-have-tested-positive-coronavirus/
======
verdverm
Would be nice if they could also say how many people work for the TSA, how
many were hospitalized, and how many died. 1000 by itself is a meaningless
number. Geography is also important in epidemiology

So sick of the media picking click bait numbers and never telling the whole
story, and most times the truth for that matter... They seem to be the real
underlying problem in contemporary society, the thing that needs to be dealt
with most, swiftly and directly.

